# What Is Better For Cherry Shrimp Dwarf or Sword Grass?



## TeriyakiSawce (Jan 6, 2011)

wondering what would be easier to grow and your thoughts of which one looks better


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Dwarf Hairgrass is easier to grow and pygmy chain sword grows extremely slow and needs light (more)


----------



## TeriyakiSawce (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks for the info


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

In my experience, the E. tenellus was much quicker to propagate then the dwarf hairgrass in both CO2 or Excel dosed tanks, but that was my personal experience. I couldn't manage to not let the E tenellus get out of control so it slowly choked out my hairgrass.


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

I had similar experience with E. tenellus. It grew like weed that choked my glosso carpeting.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

saggitaria subulata, E tenellus, hair grass (E parvula), sword grass (lilaeopsis?)

In that order from easy to more difficult (lighting requirement and growth speed). They all will do well with shrimps. With shrimp, you want to have something that grow fast and prolific than slow and steady.

lilaeopsis has more of a contemporary modern look where as the other has more of a natural and unkempt look.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry i didnt mean pygmy chain sword i meant micro-sword grass xD


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

plantedinvertz said:


> Sorry i didnt mean pygmy chain sword i meant micro-sword grass xD


I was going to say because pygmy chain took over my tank in a couple months I had a 10g full of this stuff....


----------

